# Accepted TischAsia 2011



## Rodrigo Espinosa MarvÃ¡n (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello to all!

I got my letter for DW just yesterday and was quite pleased with it. I'll be honest, I applied for NYC first and was referred to Singapore who decided to take me. 

Anyway, just thought I'd start this so people can share thoughts and tips about the process.

Best!


----------



## WriterMaggot (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, I received my letter yesterday as well.  Can't wait to meet more students.


----------



## LydiaJC (Mar 30, 2011)

When you say you guys got your letters - do you mean e-mails? Or hard copies?

Anywho, I take it you two are going to accept your offers?


----------



## LydiaJC (Mar 30, 2011)

Ps, @writermaggot - on your other thread you said about Facebook -- has anyone set up a group there yet? Can't seem to find one, but don't want to be the one to set one up either!


----------



## WriterMaggot (Mar 30, 2011)

Ha, I'm not sure how.  I'll figure it out.  I received an email with a pdf attached.


----------



## LydiaJC (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool, me too. I was a bit jealous of you having recieved a hard-copy of your acceptance letter, but now I know the letter is fictional I'm warming to you slightly! You applied to NYU? I notice you live there...


----------



## Rodrigo Espinosa MarvÃ¡n (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Lydia! PDF as well... Kendal created the group on FB, look for it


----------



## WriterMaggot (Mar 30, 2011)

Check out the Facebook page...  http://www.facebook.com/home.p...162288633829857&ap=1  I'm not that savy with Facebook tech.


----------



## LydiaJC (Mar 30, 2011)

I sent a request to join. Smiley face.


----------



## Rodrigo Espinosa MarvÃ¡n (Mar 31, 2011)

New, easier to use page!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/...f_t=page_name_change


----------



## Drexler (Apr 1, 2011)

There are many stereotypes of Jewish people. Some stereotypes are good and some are bad. The pervading characteristics that always seem to stand out in Jewish people are their intelligence and creativity.



famous professionals


----------



## Rodrigo Espinosa MarvÃ¡n (Apr 1, 2011)

Umm... ok


----------



## akp (Apr 9, 2011)

LOOONG time lurker here.

Just got my letter, I will be joining you wonderful creatives in September. 

In for directing! woot.


----------



## January (Apr 10, 2011)

hi,I've been accepted into the ANDA department. I want to know whether it is as good as three other majors in Tisch Asia. You know it is so new and does not have a counterpart in NYC campus. What's more it's expensive~ I want to make a wise decision, please help me~


----------



## Africana (Apr 11, 2011)

hi guys i got my acceptance letter today for Film Production! I'm ecstatic now comes the fun part of making it happen financially.


----------

